# Has anyone ever been tested on Excel in a job interview?



## colm (Apr 20, 2005)

Or have you ever tested interviewees?

You know the way it is - with most things - you don't know what you don't know. I've gone through internet expert exams for some idea of what is asked but I wouldn't say no to some real advice.


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 20, 2005)

You might take a look at this thread from the Lounge (2.0)


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have been tested in Excel on a job interview.  It was pretty basic stuff though, setting up a spreadsheet, doing some minor calculations, and basic formatting commands.

They said I did it in record time (and I got the job!).


----------



## colm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Norie (Apr 20, 2005)

jmiskey

How did they do the test?

Did they ask you to sit down at a computer and create something?

Or was it a series of tasks that was automated with a time limit?


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 21, 2005)

Basically, what they did was give a business-type example, something like create a table to show the 3 month revenue costs where the columns were months and the rows were the different cost variables.  Then they wanted you to create sums for each of the columns/rows, do some averages, and d some simple formatting, i.e. underline, bolding, formatting numbers with two decimals, etc.  And there was a time limit on it as well.

Pretty elementary stuff, really, if you know Excel.


----------

